# Sur-PRISE!!!!!! Updated photos



## Remuda1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I woke up at 2:30 this morning and thought "Should I go check on that ewe?" I had last checked her at 9 pm and nothing was going on. So I decided not to go. I'm SO glad I didn't, LOL!! I got some good sleep and she did just fine on her own. Here's what greeted me this morning:





She and the babies are doing great. These are both rams so the law of averages is catching up with me. Prior to these, I'd only had two rams out of eleven babies. Two of the little ewes didnt survive though but even the bottle baby that was given to me was a ewe, lol. As it is, I've doubled my flock and still have two ewes to lamb. These are all first timers and this was our third set of twins.

So... two more ewes to lamb and we'll be done for this season. The first two lambs that were born at Christmas time will be sold no later than next Monday. I keep telling myself that I have twenty two sheep now but I still just can't believe it!! After all, I only bought ten ewes  .


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Isn't it great when things work out without your help???


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  I'm so happy for you that all went as it should...you have had a rough lambing season and hope the rest do as well as this ewe...Our ewes all lambed in January and I am so ready to be in lambing season again...LOLOL...our lambs have more than tripled in size and I just love how darn cute their antics are...they have become so sweet and friendly...thanks for the photo...it helps with my lambing addiction and withdrawal


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks y'all . I SOOOO wish they were all like this! If I had checked on her when I woke up, I wouldn't have gotten a lick of sleep. The second lamb was much smaller than the first and she may have just coughed it out. I have now officially run out of sleeping pens for the mamas and babies. I made another one today. I still have the bottle babies sleeping in their own pen too. Makes me feel like I'm running a bed and breakfast, lol and at this point, there's no room at the inn!! 

Need to set up a creep in the big pasture and just let them all run together, I guess. Cut the apron strings . We'll see what I can figure out, but for now I'm just gonna play with the babies, lol.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute healthy looking babies. Congrats


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Two rams are going to keep mama busy! LOL!

Liz


----------



## bnbfarm (Mar 6, 2012)

very cute!


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 6, 2012)

AWWW, they are so cute!!! Seeing those long legs its hard to imagen they will grow to be stocky big dorpers.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thought I'd post a pic of the new twins that better shows the difference in their sizes. I'm not really happy with how thin they look. I've milked the ewe and she has plenty of milk, but it may be that she has small orifices. They both nurse well and her bag looks and feels fine. I'll just have to keep an eye on them. They are both active and jump around and play. 






Boothcreek, is this what you mean by stocky? Lol, these two are 2.5 months old and will be sold this weekend. They might be a tad "overserved"


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 7, 2012)

Love me some round dorpers..

Sometimes I catch my girls at an angle where I am like "darn, that is a meaty animal!" LOL

Babies look good!


----------

